# Having problems keeping it cool...



## rosencra38 (Feb 28, 2010)

Second time doing cheese in my smoker tonight.  First attempt three weeks ago I tried using two pieces of charcoal inside a small coffee can and used wood chips instead of chunks.  I waited for the charcoal to get ready then put a handful of chips on top and immediately had smoke.  Problem is five minutes later it was gone cause it all caught on fire.  I had a little bit of melted cheese but not to much.  Finished the rest of the way using no coffee can and put one piece of a wood chunk directly on top of the charcoal, it worked but didn't seem to create much smoke.  

I've seen other people use a new soldering iron that they stuck into a can to generate smoke and I had a new one at work that has never been used before so I figured I'd give it a try.  Plugged it all in tonight using the same coffee can as before with wood chips.  Let it all sit for about ten minutes then noticed my temp was almost up to 100 degrees.  I went outside and as soon as I opened the smoker the chips went up in flames.  I didn't have the cheese in yet so no meltage took place.  I have finished the rest of the night off with the soldering iron and wood chunks.  This created good smoke but I had a hard time keeping a low temp.  It's in the low 30's outside right now and my smoker is running in the high 80's to low 90's depending on how much the vent is open.  

Forgot to mention that I am doing this inside my Smoke Hollow vertical gas smoker.

Now, this situation should be fine for now in the winter months but there will be no way I could keep a cold smoke temp in the summer months with this setup.  Should I forget about doing any cheese and such in the summer or is there another method I should try?


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 28, 2010)

Yea I have used the soldering iron several times and it works good. I don't care what the temp is inside the smoker as long as the cheese isn't melting but thats just me.


----------



## dirt guy (Feb 28, 2010)

I wonder if you could put a 100 watt light bulb under your can and make enough heat to get smoke, but not enough to melt the cheese?


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Feb 28, 2010)

This Idea works great very little heat.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=89182
SOB


----------



## walle (Feb 28, 2010)

SOB - I gotta give ya 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






, first for helping Rosen with his cheese - no one should have melted cheese, second for your fricken awesome smoke trap idea!  Very cool.  I may have to make one just to have one!

Do they hold up pretty good, or just burn up after several uses?  The wire looks pretty small.

Thanks,
Tracey


----------



## rosencra38 (Feb 28, 2010)

Awesome idea I'll give it a try.


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 28, 2010)

Yep I am planning on making one of those to one day. I may have to take a look at wally world when I am there today.


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Feb 28, 2010)

Do they hold up pretty good, or just burn up after several uses? The wire looks pretty small.

Walle
Thanks for the points...just want to help out and so far the sawdust burner basket is working great. the wire actually seems pretty stout and there isnt very much heat involved. Using it today for the 2nd time in my big smoker. I did do several test burns also...trying to determin how long they will smoke. I'm thinking they will hold up well.
SOB


----------



## xjcamaro (Mar 1, 2010)

How big of a soldering iron are you using, i use a little hobby one and get lots of smoke and my temps never get above the actual temp outside of the smoker. Maybe try a smaller iron?


----------



## rosencra38 (Mar 4, 2010)

Yeah, I'm not sure of the size relative to other soldering irons.  It's just one that came in a tool kit from work, never used of course.


----------



## meateater (Mar 4, 2010)

I did mine with about 3-4 pieces of coal. I also did mine in my UDS with about 3 feet seperating the heat from the cheese in about 40* weather. I smoked about 10+ pounds so I'm good for the summer, I think.


----------

